# F/S Wild adult red rainbow kasangas cichlids colony



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Im selling my breeding colony of Wild Caught tropheus moorii red rainbow kasangas paid alot of money to get these guys into the country all are healthy and eating well
there's about 23 of them and i am letting them go at $600 for all, have all the paper work to prove it


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Those are a good deal. Seen them in person and are very nice.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Beauty Troph's. Those are my favorite  

Free bump


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

thank u guys


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump...........


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Price lowered!!!


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump......


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

still available!!!!


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump..............


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

bluezebraman said:


> Price lowered!!!


Very beautiful fish :bigsmile: What is the "...lowered" price ?


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

price of fish was $30 each


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump for the week


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

bump.........


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

bump..........


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

weakly bump


----------

